# كيف تخلق النباتات فى اليوم الثالث والشمس فى اليوم الرابع



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام لكم

في بادئ الامر انا مسيحي واسمي بطرس
هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الجميل

سأبدا كلامي من دون مقدمات وبأختصار

كثيرا ما ادخل في حوارات مع الاخوة المسلمون وكثيرا ما اتعرض للاسالة فهناك اسالة غالبا ما اجيب عنها واساله اخرى لا اعرف اجابتها الا في البحث في جوجل والاستعلام عنها في منتديات كمنتداكم هذا او مواقع اخرى 

فسألني احد الاخوة المسلمون هذا السؤال الذي لم اجد له اجابة لحد الان واتمنى منكم مساعدتي

قال لي فيما يخص سفر التكون 
ان (الخضار والشجر والاعشاب .. الخ) تكونت في اليوم الثالث 
اما الشمس فتكونت في اليوم الرابع .. فكيف الخضار تبقى من دون ضوء 

مع العلم انه تم احتساب الايام في الانجيل هي حقب زمنية طويلة 


وانا الان محتار في ذلك ارجوووووووكم ساعدوني :a82:


----------



## كلي أمل (16 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام ولنعمه اخي 

الشباب والصبايا ما راح يقصرو 

واهلآ وسهلآ بك بلمنتدى

واعذرني انا غير مخول اني اجاوبك ^^


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي "عذاب" على مرورك العطر  وعلى ترحيبك 

وانا واثق في الشباب والصبايا

بس دامك ما تعرف الاجابة اكيد صار فضول عندك انو تعرف الجواب صح ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام و نعمه اخى الغالى 
 عايزا اقول لك شىء-- لما  شخص يوجه لك نقض اولا صلى ان الرب يديك معونه --
 و بعد كدا افتح السفر من اوله:
 نفتح كدا سفر التكوين من اوله هنلاقى  إيه؟
 متى كان هناك نور:
"  وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور. [SIZE=-2]4 وراى الله النور انه حسن.وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة.<A name=ver5> [SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE] ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحد" ( تك 1:3-6)
ده الى هو اليوم الاول-- هتلاقيها  ثالث ايه فى الكتاب--
 هتقول طيب كيف الشمس فى اليوم الرابع و النور  فى اليوم الاول !
 لك هذه المعلومه  

 اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية 
  وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات .

 عندى بحث رهيب رهيب على هذه الشبها التى تصاحبها ايضا شبهات عديده-- ممكن ابقا اضع لك الرابط---
[/SIZE]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

1-الكتاب المقدس  لم يقصد به ان يكون كتابا فى الجيولوجيا او البيولوجى او علم النباتات.
2- المجموعة الشمسية بأسرها  أصلها [ السديم الكونى]
3-فى الاشارة الى النباتات  والاشارة الى الشمس لنا تفكير 
فما أشير اليه بكونه العشب والنباتات هى اعشاب من طبيعة بدائية  تعد النواة الاولى لتطور الاعشاب والنباتات الى ما هو موجود حالياً ..والشمس إذ لم تكن آنئذاك [بصورتها النهائية المتطورة التى استقرت عليها ووصلت إليها ] - كان هناك السديم النجمى وهى سحابة من الغبار المشع الملتهب وهو اصل الشمس قبل وصولها الى ماهى عليه بصورتها الحالية .وكانت هناك شموسا أخرى غيرها وفى أبعاد اقرب مما هى عليه الان .
4-الكتاب المقدس مُلزم  امام نفسه .. بتقديم  الصورة البسيطة المختصرة السهلة التى  تنفع كل الناس من كل العقليات من كل الحضارات فى كل العصور قبل وبعد النهضه الصناعية وقبل وبعد نهضة العلوم ..ولذا تجد ما وجدت فيه.
5-الاخوة المظلمين *لا ولن يصدقوا* *ولا ولن يتقبلوا الكتاب المقدس مهما كان ومهاما ان كان وفى اى صياغة هو عليها* \لانهم مغرضون والغرض مرض\ هم مبدأؤهم  ادفع أولا ثم إعترض\ ففي النقاشات العقيدية مبدأؤهم أن عقيدتهم صحيحة وكل شئ واى شئ عداها باطلا ثم نتناقش \ طب يا  أولى الالباب علام نتناقش إذن.؟؟!
على رأى المسيح [ ولا هكذا سيصدقوا ]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

رجاء من الاخت المشرفة التكرم بتغيير عنوان السؤآل إلى"كيف تخلق النباتات فى اليوم الثالث والشمس فى اليوم الرابع"
رجاء من الاخ السائل مراعاة أن يكون عنوان موضوعه او إستفساره -كاشفاُ عن محتواه..
رجاء تصفح المنتدى واستخدام خاصية البحث فى المنتدى عن ايام الخليقة فقد قتلنا  هذه الموضوعات بحثاً
إحتراماتى.


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ذاكر ده 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10263


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سلام و نعمه اخى الغالى
> عايزا اقول لك شىء-- لما  شخص يوجه لك نقض اولا صلى ان الرب يديك معونه --
> و بعد كدا افتح السفر من اوله:
> نفتح كدا سفر التكوين من اوله هنلاقى  إيه؟
> ...




اخي الكريم شاكر لك ردك ولكن لدي تعقيبين

اما عن اولهم فهو عندما ذكرت الاية حضرتك وقلت "وراى الله النور انه حسن"
فأفهم ان الله لم يكن يعرف ان النور حسن ؟ فبعد ان خلقه راى الله النور انه حسن ؟


وأما التعقيب الثاني فهو عن الايام الـ 6 في الكتاب المقدس .. اليست قد اعتبرت انها حقب زمنية طويلة

فكيف بي اراك تقسمها الى صباحا ومساءا في جملتك هذه 
" ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحد"

مساء وصباح يوما واحد !! من العجيب ان تعتبر الايام الـ 6 حقب زمنية مع اننا نرى ان الانجيل قد قسمها وفصلها الى صباحا ومساءاا في يوم واحد

-------------------------

ثم لدي سؤال اخر 

انت قلت ده كان في اول يوم خلق النور وجعل صباحا ومساءا
يقول انجيل (genesis) الفصل الاول الايتآن 9-13  ..إن الأرض خُلقت في اليوم الثالث !!

فكيف يمكن تقسيم الوقت الى ليل ونهار قبل ان تنوجد الارض !! فدوران الارض هو ما يحدد الليل والنهار !!
--------------------------

يا اخي ساعدوني لكي افهم لا تتركوني وان لم تكن لديكم اجابة فانا على استعداد ان انتظر حتى تأتو لي بالتفسير ارجووووووووكم لا تتركوني ارجوكم اتوسل اليكم :a82:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> ما عن اولهم فهو عندما ذكرت الاية حضرتك وقلت "وراى الله النور انه حسن"
> فأفهم ان الله لم يكن يعرف ان النور حسن ؟ فبعد ان خلقه راى الله النور انه حسن ؟


الرد
الله لم يقل انه  فوجئ ولم يقل انه لم يكن يعرف  هذه من بنات افكارك واوهامك وانظباعاتك الذاتية فلا تسقطها على الله [غير  موجود فى النص لا تلميحا ولا تصريحاً]  + الله  رأى   أى * أثبت بالواقع التنفيذى *ما كان يعرفه علما بحتا مجردا \ ولا يوجد فى النص ما يستشف منه  تهيئؤاتك المسيحية!! يا مسيحى !! (وقل إعملوا فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله ...)


> أما التعقيب الثاني فهو عن الايام الـ 6 في الكتاب المقدس .. اليست قد اعتبرت انها حقب زمنية طويلة
> 
> فكيف بي اراك تقسمها الى صباحا ومساءا في جملتك هذه
> " ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحد"
> ...


يا أخ مسيحى رغم* انك قدمت 3 اسئلة فى  موضوع واحد فى يوم واحد  مخالفا قوانين المنتدى* الا اننا نرد عليك يا أخ محمد بطرس 
بين نهار وليل  هو تعبير للتبسيط  يجوز فيه إدراك فترة تألق وتوهج وصعود  نشاطى حيوي يعقبها فترة إندحار وإنسحاب وكمون وكوارث وإنكسار للحياة البيولوجية -هذا مفهوم  ضمن مجموعة مفاهيم.

الاخ الصادق الامين   المسيحى  يقول انجيل genesis ????????

اليست هذه قرينة على اخينا  المسيحى !!!  خير امة تحتال وتكذب اخرجت للناس


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1-الكتاب المقدس  لم يقصد به ان يكون كتابا فى الجيولوجيا او البيولوجى او علم النباتات.
> 2- المجموعة الشمسية بأسرها  أصلها [ السديم الكونى]
> 3-فى الاشارة الى النباتات  والاشارة الى الشمس لنا تفكير
> فما أشير اليه بكونه العشب والنباتات هى اعشاب من طبيعة بدائية  تعد النواة الاولى لتطور الاعشاب والنباتات الى ما هو موجود حالياً ..والشمس إذ لم تكن آنئذاك [بصورتها النهائية المتطورة التى استقرت عليها ووصلت إليها ] - كان هناك السديم النجمى وهى سحابة من الغبار المشع الملتهب وهو اصل الشمس قبل وصولها الى ماهى عليه بصورتها الحالية .وكانت هناك شموسا أخرى غيرها وفى أبعاد اقرب مما هى عليه الان .
> ...




شكرا جزيلا اخي على مساندتك الكريمة والفاضلة
 ولكن ارجو الاجابة على تعقيباتي بعد رد الاخ الفاضل الي سبقك لكي استطيع ان افهم ارجوكم لا تهملوني وانا واثق فيكم اشد واتم الثقة 

بوركتم جميعا وتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الرد
> الله لم يقل انه  فوجئ ولم يقل انه لم يكن يعرف  هذه من بنات افكارك واوهامك وانظباعاتك الذاتية فلا تسقطها على الله \ الله  رأى   أى  أثبت بالواقع التنفيذى ما كان يعرفه علما بحتا مجردا \ ولا يوجد فى النص ما يستشف منه  تهيئؤاتك المسيحية يا مسيحى !! (وقل إعملوا فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله ...)
> 
> يا أخ مسيحى رغم انك قدمت 3 اسئلة فى  موضوع واحد فى يوم واحد  مخالفا قوانين المنتدى الا اننا نرد عليك يا أخ محمد بطرس
> ...



ارجوك يا اخي لا تشكك في ايماني ولا عقيدتي
لماذا ناديتني بـ محمد بطرس واسمي هو بطرس ؟

هل تشكك انني مسلم لانني اريد ان اريح قلبي
لا يا اخي هذه السألة يطرحها المسلمون بكل ود واحترام وانا ليست لدي اجابة فانقلها لكم على امل ان تجيبوني 

وانتم اجتهدتم وانا شاكر لكم اجتهادكم واقنعتموني فعلا ولكن بقى سؤال اخير لم تجبني عليه

وان اجبتني عليه فقد ارحت قلبي وازلت شكي وقويت ايماني بربي


-------------------------

انت قلت ده كان في اول يوم خلق النور وجعل صباحا ومساءا
يقول انجيل (genesis) الفصل الاول الايتآن 9-13 ..إن الأرض خُلقت في اليوم الثالث !!

فكيف يمكن تقسيم الوقت الى ليل ونهار قبل ان تنوجد الارض !! فدوران الارض هو ما يحدد الليل والنهار !!
--------------------------


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

انت عارف عقوبه المسلم اللى بيقول على روحه مسيحى ايه ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> ت قلت ده كان في اول يوم خلق النور وجعل صباحا ومساءا
> يقول انجيل (genesis) الفصل الاول الايتآن 9-13 ..إن الأرض خُلقت في اليوم الثالث !!
> 
> فكيف يمكن تقسيم الوقت الى ليل ونهار قبل ان تنوجد الارض !! فدوران الارض هو ما يحدد الليل والنهار !!
> --------------------------


لما اجد  انجيل جينييسز 
ابقي اقوللك يا اخ محمد بطرس   



> ا يا اخي هذه السألة يطرحها المسلمون بكل ود واحترام وانا ليست لدي اجابة



والنبي شوية  غزل صريح  ومدح  فى احترام اخواتنا ال .... وودهم 
الذى نراه واقعا معاشا فى الشارع وفى توتير وفى الفايس بوك والجرايد الاليكترونية والمواقع الدينية حتى المسيحية  -خير امة على خلق عظيم بحق \ وخلينا ساكتين .


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي بالله عليك لا تشكك في عقيدتي انا لست مسلم وانما مسيحي متسائل

فقد دخلت دائرة الشك بسبب هؤلاء المسلمون

ولن اخرج منها الا بفضل اجتهادكم ارجوك يا اخي اخرجني من هذه الدائرة

واجبني على سؤالي ان كنت لا تعجز عن الاجابة

وان كنت تعجز فها انا اذهب في حال سبيلي الى مكان اخر ابحث فيه عن منطق سليم
وان لم اجد ... فسأبقى في هذه الدائرة الى ان يخرجني منها الرب يسوع ولان نفسيتي وطبيعتي مشكك جدا فلا اظن انني ساخرج منها نهائيا وعواقبها في الاخير ليست بقليلة

فأرجوك اجبني يا اخي


-------------------------
انت قلت ان ده كان في (اول يوم) خلق الله النور وجعل (صباحا ومساءا)
يقول انجيل (سفر التكوين) الفصل الاول الايتآن 9-13 ..إن الأرض خُلقت في اليوم الثالث !!

فكيف يمكن تقسيم الوقت الى ليل ونهار في اليوم الاول قبل ان تنوجد الارض !! فدوران الارض هو ما يحدد الليل والنهار !!
--------------------------


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

وهو على كل شئ قدير يابتاع انجيل سفر التكوين


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اخي انا نقلت اسم السفر genesis من سؤال الاخ المسلم

copy    ثم   paste 

وحفظته في ******** على سطح مكتب جهازي الخاص بي

لم اتلاعب بالسؤال ولم اغير من كلمة genesis 

وانا مستغرب حقا ما المشكلة في كلمة genesis ؟؟ هي تعني سفر التكوين واعتقد انكم تدركون معناها


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لقد وصلت معكم الى مرحلة التشكيك في عقيدتي وفي ايماني

انكم حقا تدخلوني دائرة الشك اكثر فاكثر ... ماذا ستقولون لربنا يسوع يوم يلقاكم

لماذا لم تجيبوني وهو الذي قال لكم "كونوا مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم"


مبارك لكم ازدتموني في تشكيكي واظهرتم اعجازكم عن الرد


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مشمئز فعلا اقسم بيسوع الرب


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشمئز من ايه 
سألت وجاوبناك 
انتهى الموضوع
عندك سؤال جديد افتح موضوع جديد
هتقعد تتنقل بين المواضيع ده مخالف  وتقولى اصل انا مسيحى وانا واخد كوبي وانا مش عارف ايه 
وابقى ابحث فى القسم عن الاسئله قبل ما تنزلها 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

من فمك ادينك 
كوبي وبيست ممنوع فى القسم   -وآدى كمان مخالفة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

سفر التكوين ليس انجيلا يا اخى محمد بطرس 
ولا يوجد سفر   من اصله تقرأء منه 
نصوص سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول هى هذه
[ 1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.
3. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.
4. وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.
5. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارا وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما وَاحِدا.
6. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ. وَلْيَكُنْ فَاصِلا بَيْنَ مِيَاهٍ وَمِيَاهٍ».
7. فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
8. وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَانِيا.
9. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَجْتَمِعِ الْمِيَاهُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ الَى مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلْتَظْهَرِ الْيَابِسَةُ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
10. وَدَعَا اللهُ الْيَابِسَةَ ارْضا وَمُجْتَمَعَ الْمِيَاهِ دَعَاهُ بِحَارا. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
11. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُنْبِتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا وَشَجَرا ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا كَجِنْسِهِ بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الارْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
12. فَاخْرَجَتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا كَجِنْسِهِ وَشَجَرا يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
13. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَالِثا.
14. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ انْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَتَكُونَ لايَاتٍ وَاوْقَاتٍ وَايَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ.
15. وَتَكُونَ انْوَارا فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
16. فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الاكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ وَالنُّورَ الاصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنُّجُومَ.
17. وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ
18. وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
19. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما رَابِعا.
20. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الارْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ».
21. فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
22. وَبَارَكَهَا اللهُ قَائِلا: «اثْمِرِي وَاكْثُرِي وَامْلاي الْمِيَاهَ فِي الْبِحَارِ. وَلْيَكْثُرِ الطَّيْرُ عَلَى الارْضِ».
23. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما خَامِسا.
24. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُخْرِجِ الارْضُ ذَوَاتِ انْفُسٍ حَيَّةٍ كَجِنْسِهَا: بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَوُحُوشَ ارْضٍ كَاجْنَاسِهَا». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
25. فَعَمِلَ اللهُ وُحُوشَ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَالْبَهَائِمَ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَجَمِيعَ دَبَّابَاتِ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.
26. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».
27. فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.
28. وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».
29. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «انِّي قَدْ اعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ بَقْلٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الارْضِ وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ فِيهِ ثَمَرُ شَجَرٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا لَكُمْ يَكُونُ طَعَاما.
30. وَلِكُلِّ حَيَوَانِ الارْضِ وَكُلِّ طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَكُلِّ دَبَّابَةٍ عَلَى الارْضِ فِيهَا نَفْسٌ حَيَّةٌ اعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ عُشْبٍ اخْضَرَ طَعَاما». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
31. وَرَاى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَاذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدّا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما سَادِسا.]

,ونجد ان  السرد الالهى  تكلم من الايه الاولى عن وجود*  الارض*


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اخوتي بالله عليكم عاملوني معاملة حسنة فأنا والله اعاملكم بطيب واحترام وأخذ منكم المعلومات والاجابات الشافية واعتبركم قدوة لي ولامثالي من السائلين

وانا اسف لاني خالفت بعض القوانين .. ان كان طرحي للسؤال في موضوع جديد يرضيكم .. فسوف افعل 

وانا اسف مرة اخرى سامحوني ... احبكم في الله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا شايف يا أخ مشمئز فعلا انك تعمل زى الاخت اللى عملت فى منتدى اهبل وتروح تعلن إظلامك اللى هو زائف 
راجع الرابط التالى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218400
وتعيشوا فى أوهام تصدقوها أنتم وانتم فقط ومن على شاكلتكم . ,ومن هداه الله بالاكاذيب [ومن يضلل فلا هادى له].وهى دى الافواج اللى بتدخل ..أفواج وهمية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اخ محمد بطرس هل قرأءت مداخلاتى بتفاصيلها ؟؟؟؟
هل انت مستعد للمناظرة فيها 
+ام تضيغ الوقت سدى فقط؟؟؟
ام ان لزوم التهكير والبرمجيات الخبيثة والتجسس يستلزم ان  تربطنا معاك فى جدل سفسطائي عقيم حول شبهه غير موجوده.؟؟؟

اسف مضطر للتغيب مؤقتا لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتى
اتركك لقوانين المنتدى والاخوة فى الادارة \ بل اتتركك لضميرك ولعمل روح الله القدوس فى مواجهه الحق


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اخواني لازلتم تتهربون من الاجابة للاسف وتتهموني بعدم صدق النية وبديانتي الزائفة

السؤال مجددا وبطريقة اخرى ان لم يكن سؤالي واضح في البدء

كيف يتكون الصباح والمساء قبل ان تخلق الشمس ؟


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كلنا يعلم أن تعاقب الليل والنهار ناتج عن دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام للشمس
فيكون النهار في الجهة المقابلة للشمس والليل في الجهة الأخرى من الكوكب
لكن سفر التكوين يقول غير هذا فهو يقول إن النهار والليل وجدا قبل وجود الشمس وقبل وجود الأرض !!
حسنا، كيف وجدا ومن أين جاء النور ؟!

من هنا ان قلتم بأن النور مستمد من الغيوم السديمية
لنفترض أن هذا صحيح
إذن كان هناك نور مصدره الغيوم السديمية وهذا النور وبطريقة ما تشكل منه نهار وليل !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2012)

براحه بس نتكلم-- genesis  هو سفر التكوين-- و بيتقال عليه  كتاب genesis
 يعنى بالالمانى بيتقال عليه Das Buch Genesis


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*( 3 ) اليوم الأول : *
أول عمل يقدمه الله هو إنطلاق النور : *" وقال : ليكن نور ، فكان نور ، ورأى الله النور أنه حسن ، وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة ، ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا ، وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا " *( ع 3 – 5 ) . 
يلاحظ فى هذا النص : 
*أولا *: إلى سنوات قليلة كان بعض العلماء يتعثرون فى هذه العبارة قائلين كيف ينطلق النور فى الحقبة الأولى قبل وجود الشمس ؟ إذ كان الفكر السائد أن النور مصدره الشمس ، لكن جاءت الأبحاث الحديثة تؤكد أن النور فى مادته يسبق وجود الشمس ، لهذا ظهر سمو الكتاب المقدس ووحيه الإلهى ، إذ سجل لنا النور فى الحقبة الأولى قبل خلق الشمس ، الأمر الذى لم يكن يتوقعه أحد . لقد ظهر النور حينما كانت الشمس فى حالتها السديمية الأولى ، أى قبل تكوينها الكامل . 
*ثانيا *: من الجانب الرمزى هذا النور خاص بالمدينة السماوية المقدسة التى تضم الملائكة القديسين ، وفيها ينعم المؤمنون بالأبدية ، هذه التى قال عنها الرسول أنها أورشليم العليا ، أمنا الأبدية فى السموات ( غلا 4 : 26 ) ، والتى يكون لنا فيها نصيب ، إذ قيل : *" جميعكم أبناء نور وأبناء نهار ، لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة "* ( 1 تس 5 : 5 ) 
*ثالثا *: فصل الله بين النور والظلمة لكى نقبل النور كأبناء للنور وأبناء للنهار ونرفض الظلمة فلا نسقط تحت ليل الجهالة المهلك . 
*رابعا* : ليست *" الظلمة "* مادة مخلوقة أوجدها الله ، بل هى حرمان من النور فبظهور النور انفضحت الظلمة وعرفت . 
*خامسا *: *" ورأى الله ذلك النور أنه حسن "* ( ع 4 ، 12 ، 18 ، 21 ) ... [ الله لا يحكم بأن الشىء حسن خلال افتتان العين به ولا لتذوق الفكر لجماله كما نفعل نحن وإنما يراه حسنا متى كان الشىء كاملا ، مناسبا لعمله ، نافعا حتى النهاية ] . 
*سادسا *: يختم حديثه عن اليوم الأول أو الحقبة الأولى بقوله : " وكان مساء وكان صباح يوم واحدا " . بدأ بالمساء وختم بالصباح ، وفى التقليد اليهودى يبدأ اليوم بالعشية ويليها النهار ، فإن كان المساء يشير إلى الجسد القابل للموت ، والصباح يشير إلى خدمة البر أو النور فإن المساء يسبق الصباح بمعنى أن يكون الجسد خادما للبر ، لا البر خادما لشهوات الجسد.


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي "حبو اعدائكم" على المسانده ... ها قد ظهر الحق لكم يا رواد المنتدى

الان اجيبوني على سؤالي 

كيف يتكون الصباح والمساء قبل ان تنوجد الارض فالارض خلقت في اليوم الثالث


-------------
اما تفسير الآية "1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ."

الأرض:

كلمة أرض هنا تشير أنها كانت في حالة جنينية. والكلمة المستخدمة هنا تشمل أول حرف وأخر حرف في العبرية (ما يناظر الألف والياء) وهذا ما دعا العلماء لأن يقولوا أن الكلمة هنا تعنى أن الله خلق كل المواد أولًا والتي سوف يستخدمها في الأيام الستة في خلقة العالم.

وعبارة "فى البدء خلق السموات والأرض" تصح لهذا المعنى:

أنها تشير الى أن الله خلق المواد الأولية في صورة غير كاملة ثم تأتى باقي آيات الإصحاح لتشرح كيف استخدم الله هذه المواد الأولية (المشار لها هنا بكلمة الأرض) ليصنع منها أرضنا الجميلة. وهذا الرأي هو الأرجح. وتصبح كلمة الأرض هنا بمعنى المواد الأولية التي سيصنع الله منها الأرض.

-------------

اذن لم تكن الارض متواجده حقا وانما موادها الاولية ... فعن أي صباح ومساء كان يتكلم الرب ؟

وايضا الشمس حينها لم تكن متوااااااجده وان قلتم أن النور مستمد من الغيوم السديمية
لنفترض أن هذا صحيح
إذن كان هناك نور مصدره الغيوم السديمية وهذا النور وبطريقة ما تشكل منه نهار وليل !!


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

طالب الرحمه قال:


> كلنا يعلم أن تعاقب الليل والنهار ناتج عن دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام للشمس
> فيكون النهار في الجهة المقابلة للشمس والليل في الجهة الأخرى من الكوكب
> لكن سفر التكوين يقول غير هذا فهو يقول إن النهار والليل وجدا قبل وجود الشمس *وقبل وجود الأرض !!*
> حسنا، كيف وجدا ومن أين جاء النور ؟!
> ...


 [ 1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
ممكن تقرا الردود قبل ما ترد علينا يا اخ 
وتقعد تقول بيتهربوا
اول حاجة خلق الله السماوات والارض 
اقعد لف ودور وقول قبل الارض ما تتخلق


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

طالب الرحمه قال:


> مشكور اخي "حبو اعدائكم" على المسانده ... ها قد ظهر الحق لكم يا رواد المنتدى
> 
> الان اجيبوني على سؤالي
> 
> ...


*ده تفسير مين ؟؟ *


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> [ 1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
> ممكن تقرا الردود قبل ما ترد علينا يا اخ
> وتقعد تقول بيتهربوا
> اول حاجة خلق الله السماوات والارض
> اقعد لف ودور وقول قبل الارض ما تتخلق




وانت كمان يا اخي اقرأ ردي لاني ذكرت لك تفسير معنى الارض في الاية " فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ."  كما جاء في المواقع المسيحية
فهي كلمة احتوت معنى ان الارض كانت جنينية وهي موااد اولية ولم تكن تكونت فعلا


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بلاش كلام عايم 
ادينى كلام واضح 
ده تفسير ابونا كذا فى كتاب كذا


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *ده تفسير مين ؟؟ *




ده تفسير من
 شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم - القس أنطونيوس فكري


----------



## طالب الرحمه (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يدّعي البعض محاولاً الخروج من مأزق النص بأن المقصود بالنور يعود للغيوم السديمية, ليُبرر الخطأ العلمي الفاحش بظهور النور والصباح والمساء قبل ظهور الشمس والتى لم تخلق إلا فى اليوم الرابع كما فى العدد 14 

وهذا خطأ لأن : 

(1) الغيوم السديمية لم يسبق وجودها الشمس و إنما كان تشكلها معاصراً لها فى السماء الدخانية . 

(2) الغيوم السديمية هذه تختلف عن نجم الشمس و لا تسبب إختلاف الليل و النهار ، كما أن تعاقب الليل و النهار على الأرض لم يحدث منذ البدء إلا بسبب الشمس بينما يزعم الكتاب المقدس أن الله عندما خلق النور الأول المزعوم هذا فصل بينه و بين الظلام و دعا ذلك النور نهاراً و الظلمة ليلاً و بذلك مر اليوم الأول فى الخلق كمساء و صباح يوماً واحداً 
(( وَقَالَ اللهُ: لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ ،وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً.)) تكوين 3:1-5

(3) يزعم الاخ في رده الخاطئ أساساً أنه كانت هناك عصور أنوار كونية قبل خلق الشمس مع أن النور المذكور خُلق فى اليوم الأول و الشمس خُلقت فى اليوم الرابع (تكوين 14:1) و قد عُلم أن القصة التوراتية تفسر الستة أيام التى خلق الله فيها الكون بالأيام المتعارف عليها التى يتتابع فيها الليل و النهار و عقب كل يوم نقرأ (( و كان مساءً و صباحاً يوماً ثانياً..ثالثاً..رابعاً..)) و إذا علمت أن الليل و النهار فى أول الأمر كانا أقصر بكثير من حالهما فى الوقت الحاضر يكون التناقض أكبر و أظهر . فيجب على من يتعرض للمسائل العلمية أن يحترم التخصص و لا يتشدق بجهالات لا أساس لها من الصحة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى طالب الرحمه--
 إهداء و اقراء البهدوء--- لان حضرتك مش بتقراء اصلا--!! هو حضرتك عندك كتاب مقدس؟؟ اصلى محسسنى انك متفاجى من الكلام و كإنه مش موجود عندك مثلا!!
 اقراء كل المشاركات الى  عندك و اقرا المداخله بتاعت  اخونا اوسى الى فيها البحث-- دى حجات هتساعدك تفهم---


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*نهاية الموضوع علشان هنقعد نرغى للصبح واحنا جبنا نهايه الموضوع من اول صفحة وانت عمال تلف وتدور 
اديتك اللينك ومقرتهوش 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10263
اللينك تانى اهوه 
خش اقراه واتعلم 
الجهل مش عيب *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162206
*احنا تحت امر سيادتك *يا *مسلم *​


----------



## كلي أمل (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اخواني انتو اعطيتو الموضوع اكثر من حقو 

يا ريت يتم اغلاق الموضوع


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ويقول الدكتور ملاك شوقي إسكاروس باحث وخادم بالإسكندرية " نضع أمام أعيننا كلمات الوحي الإلهي التي تخص النور والتي ذُكِرت في الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين فنجد أن الوحي قد ذكرها في ثلاثة مواضع ، وهي حسب التدرج الزمني :
1- " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " ( تك 1 : 1 ) 0
2- " وقال الله ليكن نور " ( تك 1 : 3 )0
3- " فعمل الله النورين العظيمين " ( تك 1 : 16 )0

	وبالمقارنة بين العبارت الثلاث نصل إلى الفهم الصحيح ، في العبارةالأولى نقرأ أن الله خلق ، ومعنى خلق أي أوجد من العدم ، فالله قد أوجد مادة النور من لا شئ ، وفي العبارة الثانية ذُكرت عبارة " ليكن نور " ففي هذه المرحلة لم يغير الله شيئاً من طبيعة مصادر الضوء ، وبصفة خاصة الشمس ، ولكن كل ما تم تغيّيره يخص الأرض نفسها ، فالأرض كما سبق أن عرفنا أنها كانت محاطة بكميات كبيرة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة ، وكل ما حدث أنه بسبب برودة الأرض بالتدرج تكاثفت الأبخرة المحيطة بها وغمرت الأرض كمياه ، وبالتالي تمكن الضوء سواء من السديم الذي أُخذت منه الشمس أو من غيره من الوصول للأرض 0

	أما العبارة الثالثة ففيها يكلمنا الوحي الإلهي على لسان موسى النبي قائلاً " فعمل الله النورين العظيمين " ولم يقل خلق ، ومن هنا نرى أن ما حدث إنما هو تغييّر نسبي في طبيعة مصدر الضوء ( الشمس ) فعبارة عمل لا تعني خلق من العدم ، لكن تعني أنه عمل شيئاً من شئ آخر ، وهذا ما عمله الله في اليوم الرابع حيث وصلت الشمس إلى شكلها وقوتها وإمكانياتها الجديدة كما نراها الآن ، والتي لم تكن متميزة بها قبل اليوم الرابع ، ففي هذا اليوم وصلت إلى ذروة قوتها ، وهذا ما يؤكده العلماء في أن النجوم تمر بمراحل نمو حتى تصل للذروة وبعدها تبدأ قوتها فـي التناقص التدريجي حتى تصل إلى نهاية العمر حيث الإنفجار والفناء "


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> (1) الغيوم السديمية لم يسبق وجودها الشمس و إنما كان تشكلها معاصراً لها فى السماء الدخانية .




1 يقول عن الغيوم السديميه انها لم يسبق وجودها الشمس وتكوينها صاحبت الشمس وهذا خطا لان الشمس تكونت من الغيوم السديميه بحركة دوران وتخلخل في السحب السديميه. فكيف تكون الشمس تكونت من السحب السديميه ولكن السحب السديميه لا تسبق الشمس ؟ في اي قاعده علميه او منطق هذا ؟ فبالفعل السحب السديميه سبقت الشمس بزمان كبير


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بتقول في مشاركاتك :

بينما يزعم الكتاب المقدس 
احبكم في الله
يا اخوتي بالله عليكم مش عندنا اللفظ ده (مسم مسلم يعني)
اقسم بيسوع الرب (مش عندنا قسم)
الناس كلها المسيحيين بتقول (الرب يسوع ) وانت قولت (بيسوع الرب)
=============
طبعا انت عارف ليه

هل هذه الكلمات يقولها مسيحي ؟؟؟


تحب اقول لك ان ناقل كلامك منين يا مسلم 
هذا الرابط يرد عن ما تنقل عنه
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10263

افتحه هتلاقي نفس الكلام اللي انت كاتبه


----------



## amgd beshara (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يعني بتكذب علشان الهك امرك تكذب يا كذاب 
اتبع الهك المضل المذل و دور علي ضلالاتة الاول و بعدين تعالا ناقشنا 
مش جاي  و بتمثل دور المسيحي و دة مستحيل طبعا لان فرق السما و الارض ما بين اخلاق و صفات المسيحي و اخلاق و صفات المسلم الكذاب زيك كدة

و بعدين لية عمال تلف و تدور و لا دي طبيعة بتجري في دم المسلم الزيغان 
حاول تفهم و لو كان عندك منطق فعلا بتتكلم بية و فاهم مش حافظ كنت ناقشت الاجابات و الابحاث لكن للاسف منطقك ضعيف و اسلامك خلي عقلك ضعيف 
ارحم حالك و ابحث بامانة


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*نكتفي بهذا القدر ... يغلق *​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكر الغالي توين لأنه غلق الموضوع.
كان كريما ولم يفصل صاحب الموضوع.



طالب الرحمه قال:


> انا مشمئز فعلا اقسم بيسوع الرب


 
لعل هذه المشاركة فاتتك يا توين.

نحن المشمئزون من كذبك المعروق بالتقية، وقسمك المتعدد في الموضوع.


المسيحي لا يقسم.
المسيحي يعرف الفرق بين الإنجيل والعهد القديم
نحن أبناء النور وعندما نرى الظلمة نعرفها فورا ولا تدركنا.

تم فصلك بإستحقاق بسبب إدعائك الكاذب، ولتكون عبرة لغيرك.

كان أشرف لك لو لم تكذب ووضعت *شبهتك الكوبي وبيست *في قسم الشبهات. 

والى الأخ الغالي* الكتريك كرنت *الذي طلب منى مشكورا تغيير عنوان الموضوع اقول أن الموضوع تافه بسبب تفاهة اسلوب صاحبه ولا يستحق اي تعديل على العنوان. ضياعه أفضل للجميع.


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2012)

طالب الرحمه قال:


> كيف يتكون الصباح والمساء قبل ان *تخلق* الشمس؟




*الصباح والمساء تكوَّن قبل ظهور الشمس *

*لأن خالق الشمس كان هناك ... والخالق يعلم جيدًا متى يكون الصباح ومتى يكون المساء *

*دون الحاجة أصلاً لوجود شمس *

********************************************** *

*من الناحية الإيمانية *

*نؤمن أن يونان ظل حيًا في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليالي *

*عكس ما يُقرُّه المنطق ... إذا أكل حوت إنسان يموت في الحال *
يونان 4 : 6 ، 10 ​فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على رأسه ليخلصه من غمه. ففرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما.

فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ شَفِقْتَ عَلَى الْيَقْطِينَةِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَتْعَبْ فِيهَا وَلاَ رَبَّيْتَهَا الَّتِي *بِنْتَ لَيْلَةٍ كَانَتْ* *وَبِنْتَ لَيْلَةٍ هَلَكَتْ*​*النباتات تسمع كلام الله ... وتطيعه *
*بينما الإنسان أخرج الطاعة من قلبه ... ليستسلم للشك في أقوال الله *

**************************************** 
* 
*الميت يسمع كلام الله ويقوم *
يوحنا 11 : 39 ، 43 ، 44​
*قَالَ يَسُوعُ*: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ».​
ولما قال هذا صرخ *بصوت عظيم*: «لعازر *هلم* *خارجا*»​
​
*فَخَرَجَ* الْمَيْتُ ..............​*والإنسان البعيد عن الله ... يُعلن عناده ... ويظل في موته *

**************************************** 
* 
*ماذا قال الرب يسوع للتينة ... ( الله له سلطان على الطبيعة ) *
*فهو خالقها ... وخليقته تطيعه *
متى 21 : 19 ، 20 ​فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. *فقال لها*: «*لا يكن منك ثمر بعد* إلى الأبد». *فيبست التينة* في الحال.

فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: «كيف *يبست* التينة *في الحال*»

​*بالايمان الحقيقي بقوة الله دون شك ... نعمل أعمالاً عظيمة*
متى 21 : 21 ​
​فأجاب يسوع: «الحق أقول لكم: إن كان *لكم إيمان ولا تشكون* فلا تفعلون أمر التينة فقط بل إن قلتم أيضا لهذا الجبل: انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون.
​*************************************** 
 
*الطبيعة تطيع المسيح رب الخليقة ... فتحمل بطرس فيمشى على الماء *
متى 14 : 29 ​*فقال*: «*تعال*». 
فنزل بطرس من السفينة *ومشى على الماء* ليأتي إلى يسوع.

​*************************************** 
 
*الطبيعة تطيع المسيح رب الخليقة ... فتذهب السمكة حاملة ً المال في فمها لصنارة بطرس *
متى 17 : 27 ​ولكن لئلا نعثرهم اذهب إلى البحر وألق صنارة 
*والسمكة التي تطلع* أولا خذها ومتى فتحت *فاها تجد إستارا* فخذه وأعطهم عني وعنك».
​*************************************** 

*لقد تمتع الآلاف بطعام المسيح حين جلسوا أمامه ليتقبلوا من أقوله ... حين فتح فاه ليُعلمهم *

*ولم يقولوا ... كيف أتى بكل هذا الطعام لنا ... لكنهم آمنوا ... فأكلوا .... وذهبوا فرحين *
يوحنا 6 : 11 ​وأخذ يسوع الأرغفة وشكر ووزع على *التلاميذ* والتلاميذ *أعطوا* المتكئين. وكذلك من السمكتين *بقدر ما شاءوا.*

متى 14 : 19 
*فأمر الجموع* أن يتكئوا على العشب 
ثم أخذ الأرغفة لخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء 
وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ *والتلاميذ* للجموع.
​*ما أعظم أن نكون مثل التلاميذ نؤمن دون شك ... فنأخذ بركة ونوزع على الآخرين فتزداد البركة *

*لا للشك في ... **أعمال الله *

*نعم للإيمان بقوة ... وقدرة الله على عمل أي شئ *

*الله ... ليس ضد الطبيعة ... بل فوقها ... وتطيعه حسب قصده *

.


----------

